# mouse loses weight



## Linnymouse (Oct 30, 2015)

My mouse 3 months old is now losing weight, she eats and drinks well and is active.

i have her for 2 weeks now..

what can it be? 
if you want some before and after photo's i will put them here.


----------



## Linnymouse (Oct 30, 2015)

how she looks now


how she was.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

What's she eating? She's either not on a sufficient diet or ill. She doesn't look ill other than being thin, so diet is the most likely culprit.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

why is her ear split?Could she be getting bullied?


----------



## bella_squeak (Nov 4, 2015)

Sorry, off topic, but what kind of bedding is that?

Sent from my HTCD100LVWPP using Tapatalk


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Could be stress, parasites or illness.

When I had black selfs when some were taken from their litter mates/doe at 9 weeks their sides would get sunken in and then die off, they were fine other than that all I can guess was they couldn't handle the stress of moving.

Sometimes when mice move to a new environment they can get run down or ill, it's often called new shed syndrome. There coming into contact with new bugs and may be stressed from the move.


----------



## Enron (Dec 5, 2015)

Same thing happened to a girl I recently got, she ended up dying in the end (hopefully this doesn't happen to your baby, though) I added small animal vitamin drops to her water, seemed to help.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Linnymouse (Oct 30, 2015)

Laigaie said:


> What's she eating? She's either not on a sufficient diet or ill. She doesn't look ill other than being thin, so diet is the most likely culprit.


Just mixed food with extra sunflower seeds and mealworms(flourworm)


----------



## Linnymouse (Oct 30, 2015)

SarahC said:


> why is her ear split?Could she be getting bullied?


she already had that when i got her from my breeder


----------



## Linnymouse (Oct 30, 2015)

bella_squeak said:


> Sorry, off topic, but what kind of bedding is that?
> 
> Sent from my HTCD100LVWPP using Tapatalk


Its called Back to nature 99% dustfree very nice bedding, cage don't get dirty that fast.


----------



## Linnymouse (Oct 30, 2015)

Enron said:


> Same thing happened to a girl I recently got, she ended up dying in the end (hopefully this doesn't happen to your baby, though) I added small animal vitamin drops to her water, seemed to help.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i had to take her to the vet she had a virus in her lungs 
got meds and for a week and now she is gain weight and she is happy again.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Good to see her looking much better


----------



## raisin (Sep 22, 2014)

You could try buying some kitten milk replacer (powder) and mixing some up for her everyday/every other day. Be careful she doesn't eat too much too often or she'll get runny poo though. I had to do this for my little Sandy when my others were bullying her and keeping her from the food and water. She loved the stuff and gained the weight back quickly since that's literally the KMR's job.


----------

